

Strategically Placed Obstacle Near an Exit Can Speed Evacuations - duckbridge
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=obstacle-exit-pedestrian

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=795329> where there is
significant discussion.

